# Coping methods talk - Craigavon Wed 9th Jan 2013



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone
A very happy and healthy new year to you all. I sent a similar message, as below, prior to Christmas and a number of people replied to say that they are coming along on Wednesday evening but it would be great to see more!
I am conscious that Christmas may have been a difficult time for some people however the New Year 2013 may give them hope and renewed motivation to continue their journey to have a baby. With this in mind, I will be running an interactive workshop on *"Coping Methods"* on *Wednesday 9th Jan 2013 at 7.30pm* - Craigavon Area Hospital, tutorial room 2. I ran this workshop at the 2012 Fertility Show in the Olympia, London in November and it was well received. I thought this may be of benefit to people at the start of a new year. It is also about everyone sharing their coping methods and maybe letting off steam after Christmas!

I am hoping that you will attend and I would appreciate it if you could let me know by return email or text. 



Sharon Davidson 
Text 07837 987562
[email protected]


----------

